# Cons in British Columbia



## Pandaf (Apr 30, 2008)

Any cons this year in British Columbia, Hopfully Vancouver 
I allready asked, But are there age requirements for them?

Ill check in to morning gotta go to bed :cry:  But no SKu(< Long U sound)LZ tommarow 
Not sure why though

Qwkk U giow wcwet ibw gla l fiis bufgr ^_^


----------



## Lightstep (May 11, 2008)

http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/BC_FurBQ

I believe this is the only convention that is in western Canada. It's not so much a 'con' as it is a 'get together' in the woods. For Canadian conventions, we're kind of SOL unless you live closer to the Eastern provinces. You could possibly look into the cons that go on in California, since that's not too far away. Just a matter of getting there


----------

